# BMW NBT Evo - Coding Problem! PLS HELP NO SIGNAL



## mlodysxf (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello, I have a problem with
BMW M4 navigation NBT EVO, after encoding EsysPlus, the screen shows the message "no signal", the unit no longer CAFD position. I tried to "detect CAFD SWE" detects correct but ends with an error:



> Caf's suchen
> Tal wird generiert
> Abarbeitung wird gestartet
> 
> ...


I tried later NBT coding by ISTAP but "FinishedWithError" Rheingold shows errors:
026308 - HU-H No current coding data stored
02630A - HU-H Coding data not enabled
B7F87F - HU-H encoding fault
B7F880 - HU-H encoding fault
B7F8C3 - Conection, headunit to CID
E14600 - TCB: Ethernet: Unexpected communication termination.

Please help, thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Not good. Why do you use Chinese EsysPlus instead of E-Sys launcher? When you read SVT in E-Sys, does NBT2 have CAFD or is it missing?


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Also your FA is bad for CODE that EVO. Try changing FA options and is after CODE , CAFD is loaded but still NO SIGNAL, then edit CAFD and play a little with APX functions. You will get screen back on. Good luck.


----------



## mlodysxf (Oct 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not good. Why do you use Chinese EsysPlus instead of E-Sys launcher? When you read SVT in E-Sys, does NBT2 have CAFD or is it missing?


after read SVT nbt2 dont have CAFD



larry_bml said:


> Also your FA is bad for CODE that EVO. Try changing FA options and is after CODE , CAFD is loaded but still NO SIGNAL, then edit CAFD and play a little with APX functions. You will get screen back on. Good luck.


FA is oryginal from this car, NBT2 is not retrofit.

Problem SOLVED, but i do not know how.. help another user.


----------



## R80GJ (Sep 17, 2017)

How did you solve this? Friends idrive has the same issue


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

R80GJ said:


> How did you solve this? Friends idrive has the same issue


Same issue as in No Signal is displayed? 

What Head Unit? EVO? 

Factory installed or Retrofitted?


----------



## R80GJ (Sep 17, 2017)

Same issue. Id4 evo, factory installed. Won't code when injecting cafd


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

R80GJ said:


> Same issue. Id4 evo, factory installed. Won't code when injecting cafd


Factory installed NBT2 should VO Code so long as FA is original and unmodified. If you cant get CAFD Injection / VO Coding to work, you need to flash NBT2.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

R80GJ said:


> Same issue. Id4 evo, factory installed. Won't code when injecting cafd


What has required you to inject cafd on your factory iD4 EVO, curious?

does it begin with Bimmer and end in Code?


----------



## R80GJ (Sep 17, 2017)

Yup the all mighty bimmercode that all the pros use


----------

